# Things to do with melt and pour soap



## AshleyR (Jan 6, 2009)

I bought a 3 lb block of transparent M&P soap awhile ago but don't really know what to do with it. I like making CP soap and don't think I'll actually use the M&P to make soaps with.

When I bought it my intentions were to pour it into clear baggies and put some goldfish embeds in it to give to my nephews and nieces as part of their Xmas gifts. I saw that idea somewhere online. The soap ended up not being as transparent as I thought it was. It's not completely clear but a little bit opaque, so it won't work for that.

I have also seen some people dip silk flower petals into M&P to make little "one time use" soaps. 

Any other ideas? Can you layer M&P on top of CP? If so, do you need to spray the CP with anything so the M&P will stick.... and will the M&P shrink to be smaller than the CP bar under it?

I'm hoping to come across another use for this M&P soap! If you have any ideas I'd love to hear them! I'm not against using them as PART of a soap... I just don't want to make 100% M&P soap. Kinda bores me.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 6, 2009)

Why don't you make your normal CP soap and then do MP on the top, as I have seen some of the girls do on here.
I think it was Deda, that did a salt soap on the bottom and then clear on the top to give a two layer effect, looks beautiful. I think Deda makes her own clear, but you will get the same effect.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 7, 2009)

> I just don't want to make 100% M&P soap. Kinda bores me.


Not trying to be mean, but how can it bore you if you do not yet know how to use it :wink: ?


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 7, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > I just don't want to make 100% M&P soap. Kinda bores me.
> 
> 
> Not trying to be mean, but how can it bore you if you do not yet know how to use it :wink: ?



I assume you melt it, add fragrance, colour, and whatever else you like, and pour it?  Sorry, I may be a little misinformed about it as I have never used it before. 

I love all the steps to making CP soap. I find it kind of like baking (which I love!) I don't think I would have as much fun with M&P.... but who knows!


----------



## digit (Jan 7, 2009)

Take stroll through various Etsy B&B shops, I have seen some really creative and incredible soaps made from M&P.

Digit


----------



## Deda (Jan 7, 2009)

I have way more fun with MP than CP. I can get colors I can't with CP, and I've got more time to play.  

I 'can' make my own clear.  But it's not worth the time.  I like the MP better.  For the time it takes to make a batch of Transparent I can clean the house, go for a walk, fix dinner and paint my nails.  

If someone knows a faster - less than all day - way of making it I would love to know how!


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 7, 2009)

I hope nobody took offense to me saying I don't want to make M&P soap!

It's not that I think CP is any better.... I just really like the "chemistry" of CP I think, and all the different steps!


----------



## Cattleyabubbles (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, you could get some chocolate or candy molds; make some  embeddables for your CP for Valentine's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or St. Pattie's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 day or you could always send the M&P my way.


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 7, 2009)

Cattleyabubbles said:
			
		

> Well, you could get some chocolate or candy molds; make some  embeddables for your CP for Valentine's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that idea! Thanks! I have read that M&P shrinks though. How would I ensure that it wouldn't shrink once embedded into my CP soap?


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 7, 2009)

Another idea... could I chunk up coloured M&P soap and put it into my CP soap?


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 7, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> Another idea... could I chunk up coloured M&P soap and put it into my CP soap?



Yes you could do this. Many have done this with fabulous results. 

M&P is what you make of it. If you think it's going to be boring and not explore all the possibilities of the things you can do with M&P, then yeah, it will probably bore you. 
I have seen some pretty excellent M&P soaps out there that there is no way I would be able to do and I envy anybody that has the ability to work with M&P in such a capacity. 
M&P is a challenge of it's own and one I really don't have the patience for, so that's why I stick with CP except for the occasional "easy" M&P projects.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 7, 2009)

M&P shrinks when exposed to air over periods of time. In CP it will be airtight so I would not expect any shrinkage.

You could aslo grate it & add it to scrubs, tea tubs, etc.


----------



## Cattleyabubbles (Jan 7, 2009)

The M&P embeds are going to already have been through the curing stage before you use them in CP soap. CP soap is going to shrink as it cures anyway once it's pour over the embeddables. Yes, you can use chucks of color M&P soap in your CP. You can also embed the M&P embeddables in deep enough; inside of the CP soap to make a mystery soap for the kids and the Adult kids also, so as they wash with the CP soap, the embeds would appear over time.  

You could also make ribbons with the M&P soap, but you would have to let it cool down immensely, so you don't burn yourself, so you can work with it.


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the great ideas everyone!

I might have to buy more melt and pour if some of these ideas turn out nicely! I'm definitely not against learning more about it. But.... taking things one at a time for now. I'm just really getting the hang of CP!


----------



## digit (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are a couple of blogs that have super ideas and the tutes for creative uses with M&P. 
http://goplanetearth.blogspot.com/searc ... our%20Soap
http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/search/l ... and%20pour

Digit


----------



## Deda (Jan 8, 2009)

digit said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of blogs that have super ideas and the tutes for creative uses with M&P.
> http://goplanetearth.blogspot.com/searc ... our%20Soap
> http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/search/l ... and%20pour
> 
> Digit



I can't wait to try a few of those Christmas things for next year!


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the great links digit!

I ended up making some coloured M&P chunks last night for a "fruit slices" scented soap I'm going to make in a few days. I actually had a lot of fun with it! It's amazing how fast it sets up.... instant gratification! 

I'm hoping to make this fruit slices soap white (adding titanium dioxide) with the coloured M&P "fruit" chunks in it. How should I add the chunks? To the bottom of the mold and then pour the CP on top? Or add them to the CP before pouring it all into the mold? I'm not really sure what the best way to do this would be so that all the little chunks would be embedded nicely into the soap....  :? How would they stand up to the heat of the CP when it gels?


----------

